# cabin milling



## Adkpk (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, here they are. My story is a little strange but here it goes. I bought a peice of property to be able to camp on. (No intention to build anything) It had a hugh sugar maple down on it. I was looking for the best way to utilize the wood. Lo and behold my saw shop told me all about the granberg mill. $2000.00 later I walked out of the shop with my setup. The rest is something you all might be familiar with (judging by most some of the post on this website) the adiction to to the wood cut. I like my trees and I don't climb so my woods are safe. (I do understand something about forest management.) I have only cut down what is in the way and what looks like it is tired of standing. I think about forest managing my woods. But without climbing I might knock down everything trying. Anyway the cabin is not started yet the buiding on the site is just a shed to kinda hide my job boxes and a way to stack some of the wood. 
Anyway enjoy the pics and share your experences.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 1, 2006)

more pics


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 1, 2006)

just a couple more


----------



## smithie55 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats what I'm talkin about

Great pics man, awesome

You got some good looking wood there.
Thanks for the pics


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 1, 2006)

NICE!! Im jealous.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Jun 1, 2006)

Great shots, thanks! You've got some nice grained maple there. 

A few questions... Is that a 36" bar you're running? How's it holding up without the aux oiler? What chain are you using? Thanks..


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 1, 2006)

:jawdrop: 


Droooool. 

I want one!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes 36" bar. I don't see any wear. I would say I have about 30 hours on the bar. I use granberg chain. My saw guy recomends it highly. But after reading some of the posts here I am ancious to try "Bailey's" chain.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Jun 2, 2006)

I have just ordered two loops of WoodsmanPro ripping chain...I'm looking forward to trying it!:biggrinbounce2: Unfortunately the 404/063 is on back order so patience is required. Cheers!


----------



## brian660 (Jun 5, 2006)

thats what I call jumping in with both feet


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 5, 2006)

You guys are going to have to knock off this business of posting these kind of pictures!  


*You're making me want a mill and I CAN'T AFFORD ONE!!!!!*


----------



## sawn_penn (Jun 5, 2006)

Wonderful shots. Got any more?


----------



## Newfie (Jun 5, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You guys are going to have to knock off this business of posting these kind of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> *You're making me want a mill and I CAN'T AFFORD ONE!!!!!*


Ahhh sure you can, we all know that the smart miller uses the cheap 455.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, well, I may not be the sharpest tack in the drawer, but I'm not as dumb as I look!  


But then, I've been told that wouldn't be possible anyway...


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2007)

*latest from the greatest*

Here's a little update on the cabin.

Excavating the basement







The view






Cabin frame


----------



## woodshop (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice adrpk... I love the inside of that maple. Looks like you're having fun up there in that woods. Enjoying this SUMMER weather here on the east coast? It was 70 degrees here today, should be in the twenties and thirties.


----------



## amdburner (Jan 6, 2007)

Adprk,
Thanks for posting an update! Without this update I would not have seen your other pictures as I hadn't found AS at the time you posted them. Keep the pics coming as I am very interested in your progress. This is something I would love to have the opportunity to do someday.

Dave


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Jan 6, 2007)

there is no better feeling than lying down in a cabin that you made...

(i'm just speculating here, but that can be fun too)


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2007)

amdburner said:


> Adprk,
> Thanks for posting an update! Without this update I would not have seen your other pictures as I hadn't found AS at the time you posted them. Keep the pics coming as I am very interested in your progress. This is something I would love to have the opportunity to do someday.
> 
> Dave



Glad to be a help. 



woodshop said:


> Nice adrpk... I love the inside of that maple. Looks like you're having fun up there in that woods. Enjoying this SUMMER weather here on the east coast? It was 70 degrees here today, should be in the twenties and thirties.



No, I was inside all day on the AS. I don't really like warm weather. I need to keep up for I am spending much time this winter at the gf's fixer upper working like a good slave boy should.:hmm3grin2orange: We are only on dial-up up there and I do try to keep my internet use at a minimum up there in the mountains. Looks like the cabin bit is on hold for the winter. Although I will make a trip up there for a mid winter camp out. Something I love to do.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2007)

pyromaniac guy said:


> there is no better feeling than lying down in a cabin that you made...
> 
> (i'm just speculating here, but that can be fun too)



Nice thought, pyro, thanks.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty darn cool! I got to spend a weekend in our family cabin after Christmas. Things sure look good when it's your sweat that built them.


----------

